# 84" Cat Snowblower



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stand flow skid steer blower. Not much snow here. Works great with snow and leaves. Looks like i can use it for 2 seasons instead of just one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How well does it really work? I've been contemplating getting one. Just don't want to be disappointed. Any info would be appreciated, you know how it goes all of the salesmen say they work great


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I run a 72" inland blower on my Takeuchi TL130 with standard flow. It works quite well untill about 32 degrees. Dry snow will blow about 25 feet with no wind. Heavy wet snow is a no go. 

Ben


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

I also run a Takeuchi TL130, but with an Erskine blower. It works great for a low flow unit. Temps. don't create any issues. Heavy wet snow dose not slow the prodution rate very much. I use it mostly removing piles at the end of the parking lots. Specing the blower's hydraulic motors to the machine is very important to achieve peak performance.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im surprised this isnt in the for sale section..........

Im guessing you only got to use the blower a few times before your skid grew legs?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

thats a sad day in snowblower-ville to only get that much work 
wish it would snow some more here too.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;967901 said:


> Im surprised this isnt in the for sale section..........
> 
> Im guessing you only got to use the blower a few times before your skid grew legs?


Cant really say I've used it. I had to go around with the bucket first and find the snow to make a pile. I picked it up just before x mas. For the price I stole it for I couldnt go wrong.

Think it will be good for driveways?



MIDTOWNPC;968007 said:


> thats a sad day in snowblower-ville to only get that much work
> wish it would snow some more here too.


Yes truly a sad day it was for it. I wont have anything to operate it until late Feb or March.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;963308 said:


> How well does it really work? I've been contemplating getting one. Just don't want to be disappointed. Any info would be appreciated, you know how it goes all of the salesmen say they work great


I'm the wrong person to ask haven't had any real snow to test it.

Here is quick attach one. Does okay but look when it gets into the deep wet snow that looks like it came from the roof. Maybe its not a high flow machine. I've heard those have more grunt.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;968146 said:


> Think it will be good for driveways?


Not at all, skids are wayyyyy too slow


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

The stolen one was a 2 speed. Most of the stuff is close anyhow.


----------

